# Hiding Treats



## NicoleM (Nov 21, 2008)

I've been trying to find some ideas for hiding snacks/treats for hedgehogs, but haven't really found anything yet. I would think that would be good for them, right? Give them another kind of stimulus  

And I've read the lists for acceptable dry cat food, and hedgehog mixes. I know that needs to be their staple food, but was wondering how much fruit/veggies, and insects they should get a day (adult and young hedgys). I use to give my gerbils plain cheerios as an occasional snack. Would these be ok for hedgehogs as well? Thank you.


----------



## padawanslacker (Oct 24, 2008)

I read in Critters magazine about how one person got a small PVC pipe with end caps on it, and then drilled holes in it in various places. She puts a bunch of gut-fed mealworms in the pipe, and then lets her hedgehog roll it around, trying to get the mealworms out or pouncing on them as they crawl out randomly.

I believe somebody on this forum recommended buying one of the natural substrates from Exo Terra, putting about 1/2 inch of it in a plastic bin, and then sprinkling mealies through that. The idea is to let the hedgehog dig, the way it would in the wild. I don't actually know how hedgehogs would react to Exo Terra--its natural substrates really do appear to be natural, as in barks and mosses that a hedgie could eat. Still, I suppose it's better to have them consume something edible than something inedible.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I've thought about mixing mealies in coconut fibers as well, since I have some, but I always worried that he would ingest some and get sick. If you find something that works well, I am interested. I'd like him to be able to forage a bit for his treats.

(Lucky, you, read the Critters Magazine! I flip through them (especially the last one) but they are so expensive! :roll: )


----------



## padawanslacker (Oct 24, 2008)

Well . . . I don't buy them often.  They _are_ expensive, and mostly about animals that aren't remotely related to the pet I have.

We need like an "Insectivore" magazine. It could have centerfolds of star-nosed moles and things.

There would so totally be a mass market for that.


----------



## JessAOII (Dec 9, 2008)

Ok, so silly question here. I know that mealworms are a treat and I have no problem feeding them to our hedgie (we pick him up on Sunday as he is my 14 y.o. son's x-mas present), but I wonder how many we should feed him and how. Do we just hand it to him? Do we put them in his bowl? Sorry, I'm trying to figure this out BEFORE he gets here. Thanks!


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

He can have 3 or so small mealworms a night a few days a week. You can sit them down in front of him, or put them in his food dish, etc. I give mine to my little guy from my fingers, but you have to be careful when you do that because it can promote biting.
Does your son know about hedgies and how to care for the little guy? And do you have the cage all set up at the house now, beforehand? Keep in mind that the hedgie should have a 24 hour acclimation period when he gets home to get used to everything where he's just in the cage and has no real contact. Maybe you could keep him in your bedroom for a day or two before you surprise your son? Just a suggestion since you said it's a surprise and surprise hedgies are usually a little tricky. Congratulations on the new guy.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Unless he is used to eating mealworms, you shouldn't give him anything different to eat for about 2 weeks after he arrives in his new home. You want to keep him on the same food as the breeder had him on so as not to upset his tummy. Once he is settled and used to his new environment, then you can introduce a new food or treat.


----------



## 2SloSHOs (Nov 16, 2008)

I usually hand feed the mealies to my hog, one time he passed on the worm i had in my hand and ran to the other hand which was holding the container of worms and went to town. His little face burried in mealworms LOL

The PVC tube idea sounds pretty neat, i think im going to try that one.


----------

